# Fish ID



## The Donk (Oct 21, 2021)

Washed up dead with thousands of other fish at Indian pass Boat ramp. There were lots of species but I couldn't identify this one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 21, 2021)

Baby cutlassfish?


----------



## seachaser (Oct 21, 2021)

Some form of eel I’m very exact


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 21, 2021)

I don't know, but I don't want to be near one of them. It looks evil.


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 21, 2021)

It’s a moray I think.  They lose color when dead.


----------



## The Donk (Oct 21, 2021)

Its got a funny head with the eyes up top. Reminded me of a deep water species.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2021)

Snake eel.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 21, 2021)

The Donk said:


> Its got a funny head with the eyes up top. Reminded me of a deep water species.


I had the same thought


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 21, 2021)

*?If there's an eel on the reef, and it's got big sharp teeth, that's a moray.....*
*?*


----------



## Railroader (Oct 21, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Snake eel.



Correctamundo...


----------



## The Donk (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks y'all. It was awful to see all the dead fish. A ton of pogies, catfish, croaker and whiting. Quite a few small Sole looking fish. A huge tripletail and quite a few gar were also washed up.


----------



## Resica (Oct 21, 2021)

What killed them?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2021)

Resica said:


> What killed them?




Red tide.


----------



## The Donk (Oct 21, 2021)

Resica said:


> What killed them?


Redtide. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Resica (Oct 21, 2021)

Dang. Hate that! Thanks.


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 21, 2021)

Railroader said:


> Correctamundo...



Don’t look like it to me but I ain’t no marine biologist.


----------



## Railroader (Oct 21, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Don’t look like it to me but I ain’t no marine biologist.



Gimme a minute...


----------



## Railroader (Oct 21, 2021)

https://biogeodb.stri.si.edu/caribbean/en/gallery/specie/5632

Pretty sure that's him...


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 21, 2021)

Railroader said:


> https://biogeodb.stri.si.edu/caribbean/en/gallery/specie/5632
> 
> Pretty sure that's him...



Can’t tell.  The pictures of “snake eel” didn’t look like the original pic but that don’t mean much.  I’ll take your word for it.  I’ve no idea myself.


----------



## lampern (Oct 21, 2021)

Snake eel.

There are different species


----------



## Pig Predator (Oct 22, 2021)

Inshore lizard fish?


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 22, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> It’s a moray I think.  They lose color when dead.


Morays come in assorted colors, not just green.


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 22, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> *?If there's an eel on the reef, and it's got big sharp teeth, that's a moray.....*
> *?*


Dang, Nic's got secrete talent. ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 23, 2021)

lampern said:


> Snake eel.
> 
> There are different species


yep. moray's eye's are on the side of their head. snake eels are more towards the top.

The one in the original pic has been dead for some time. It's why the head is so pulled back. It's anal fins are also pulled back. could also be a shrimp eel as they are found inshore. No doubt it's an eel.

Here's a snake eel.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 23, 2021)

Pig Predator said:


> Inshore lizard fish?



No. Lizards have tall dorsal fins and scales.


----------



## Ihunt (Oct 23, 2021)

Here’s a Moray. Caught him on the reef in the Keys but a shark wanted him. This is what’s left of him.


----------



## lampern (Oct 23, 2021)

Ihunt said:


> Here’s a Moray. Caught him on the reef in the Keys but a shark wanted him. This is what’s left of him. View attachment 1111424



Green moray


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 25, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Baby cutlassfish?




Cutlassfish or ribbon fish are silver and that would be a BIG one in my experience.  They make great baits for smoker kings and are surprisingly tasty when grillled.   They are THICK in most passes just before dark and into the night.  Big kings love 'em.  Used to be you could get $20 a piece for them from the SKA crowd rigged properly....


----------

